# Fischräuber identifizieren - Goldfische tot neben dem Teich



## Mausling (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Auf der Suche nach einem Täter bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe nun auf eure Hilfe.
Ich habe seit 5 Jahren einen kleinen Teich recht nah am Haus, der nur von Goldfischen bewohnt wird. Bisher hat sich weder ein __ Reiher oder andere Räuber an den Teich gewagt. Nun habe ich in den letzten zwei Tagen drei tote Fische zu beklagen. Alle drei recht große Exemplare. Alle drei „ausgeweidet“. Welcher Räuber könnte sich hier zu schaffen machen? Vögel würden die Fische doch im ganzen schlucken, oder?
LG, Anne


----------



## Mondragor (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich kann es Dir nicht sicher sagen, aber es sieht so aus, als ob die Wasseroberfläche nur unwesentlich unter der Gehwegsteinebene ist. Ich habe selbst schon beobachtet, wie unsere Shubunkins versuchen, am Rand Leich abzulegen, dabei ist auch mal einer auf die Kiesfläche geraten und hat sich wohl vor Panik immer weiter vom Wasser weggezuckt.
Das können die dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kontrollieren. 
Ich bin der Meinung, wenn es ein Fressfeind wäre, würde der Fisch ja gefressen. Warum sollte ein Tier ihn rausholen und dann liegen lassen, bis er erstickt?
Ich denke das ist eher ein Unfall. Ich hoffe nicht, dass es schon häufiger vorgekommen ist, aber wenn ja, dann solltest Du vielleicht mal probieren, den Wasserpegel des Teiches etwas abzusenken und vielleicht die Sumpfzone etwas anzuheben, damit ein forscherer Übergang da ist.

Grüße,
Mondragor


----------



## Mushi (12. Mai 2020)

Fischfeinde sind hauptsächlich Kormoran, __ Reiher, Biber und Fischotter.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## bernias (12. Mai 2020)

..... und Katzen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Mai 2020)

Wir hatten im vergangenen Jahr ähnliche Vorfälle, insgesamt 5 tote Fische binnen 14 Tagen, teilweise lagen sie mit abgetrennten Köpfen mehrere Meter vom Teich entfernt. Unsere Wildkamera gab dann Aufschluss: Nachbar's Katze, die dann kopfüber in den Teich fiel. Danach war Schluss, keine toten Fische mehr!


----------



## Mondragor (12. Mai 2020)

AAAH sorry, hatte den Beitrag lediglich überflogen und das Foto nicht angeschaut. 
Bei dem Zustand würde ich auch auf Katze tippen.


----------



## bernias (12. Mai 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> die dann kopfüber in den Teich fiel.


Ich habe damals mit einer Steinschleuder etwas nachgeholfen. Der Absprung war sehenswert, die Landung mitten im Teich.....
Danach hatten die Goldis ihre Ruhe.


----------



## Anja W. (12. Mai 2020)

Meine Wahl sind die Kiefernzapfen, die überall rumliegen. Dies blöde Vieh bei uns ist aber so dickfellig, dass sie immer wieder kommt. Mittlerweile muss ich mich nur noch bücken und sie ist weg .... um eine Stunde später wieder rumzustreunern.


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Mai 2020)

Bücken nenn ich mal eine echte Alternative.


----------



## Anja W. (12. Mai 2020)

Keine Angst, die Zapfen sind so leicht und kamen so abgebremst bei der Katze an, dass sie wahrscheinlich noch eine Beule im Fell hatte. Ich würde nie Steine nehmen. Mich stört nur ganz extrem, dass sich die Katze immer bei uns aufhält und nicht auf dem Grundstück des Besitzers. Wir haben da im Laufe der Jahre so viel für die Tiere getan, dass es überall kreucht und fleucht. Das gefällt der Katze natürlich. Und natürlich hat sie sich auch bei uns einen Baum als Kratzbaum ausgesucht und zerfleddert die Rinde...


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Mai 2020)

Du machst mir meinen ganzen Witz kaputt.


----------



## Anja W. (12. Mai 2020)

Och Du Armer..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Mai 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Fischfeinde sind hauptsächlich Kormoran, __ Reiher, Biber und Fischotter.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Hi Frank,

Biber sind Vegetarier, die stehern net auf Fischbraten

beide letzteren sind an Gartenteichen in Wohngebieten auch eher sehr selten anzutreffen

neben Reihern, Weiß-/Schwarzstorch, Tauchern, Eisvögel und Kormoran (die schlucken die erbeuteten Fische aber als ganzes runter) bekommen auch Rabenvögel (Elstern, Krähen, Aaskrähen) und div. Raubvögel auch mal auf die Lust auf erreichbare Fische. Weiterhin sind auch auch Marder, Wasserspitzmäuse, Waschbären, Ratten geschickt darin Fische zu erbeuten.

MfG Frank


----------



## Pysur (23. Juni 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Zapfen sind so leicht und kamen so abgebremst bei der Katze an, dass sie wahrscheinlich noch eine Beule im Fell hatte. Ich würde nie Steine nehmen. Mich stört nur ganz extrem, dass sich die Katze immer bei uns aufhält und nicht auf dem Grundstück des Besitzers. Wir haben da im Laufe der Jahre so viel für die Tiere getan, dass es überall kreucht und fleucht. Das gefällt der Katze natürlich. Und natürlich hat sie sich auch bei uns einen Baum als Kratzbaum ausgesucht und zerfleddert die Rinde...



Wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist, hilft nur eine eigene Katze im Heim... oder ein Hund  
Unsere Katze ist da sehr genau wenn es um unser Grundstück bzw. ihr Revier geht.


----------



## Anja W. (23. Juni 2020)

Ein Hund wäre schon was.. geht aber bei uns zeitlich nicht.
Das Haus, um das es geht, ist nicht ständig bewohnt, insofern können wir da leider kein Tier halten. Eben hat sich das "arme Tier" erstmal den Kopf gestoßen  Sie saß unter dem Auto und mein Mann hat von drinnen die Zentralverriegelung aufgemacht, worüber sie sich ziemlich erschreckt und ruckartig den Kopf gehoben hat.


----------



## Deuned (23. Juni 2020)

Das Fischräuberthema ist wohl ein unendliches.......
In einem Jahr wurden bei mir ALLE Goldorfen "gestohlen" (übrigens trotz lebhaftem Kater im Hause und dem eingezäunten Grundstück),was ich mir nicht erklären konnte/kann,denn die Goldorfen sind doch viel schneller als die Goldfische,die überlebten alle.

In diesem Jahr nun sind es plötzlich die Goldfische,von 9 haben nur 2 überlebt und die jungen/neuen Goldorfen flitzen munter im Teich herum.Letzteres freut mich besonders,da sie mehr als 4 Wochen brauchten,bis sie sich bei mir wohl fühlten und sich zeigten.


----------



## Pysur (23. Juni 2020)

Das ist ja wirklich kurios. Wir haben Rotfedern im Teich und ich weiß wie schnell die im Vergleich zum __ Goldfisch sind, da war wohl ein Feinschmecker am Werk.


----------



## Turbochris (23. Juni 2020)

Vorsicht!
Wenn PETA liest, dass ihr Katzen bewerft zeigen die Euch wegen Tierquälerei an.

Ich habe gehört dass es Leute geben soll, die aus dem Gartenschlauch mit Vollstrahl Katzen verfolgt haben und dass bei denen das Ergebnis nachhaltig gewesen sein soll...


----------

